# Marcus Douthit heads to Belgium



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Lakers draft pick heads to Belgium

By Daily News Staff and Wire Services

Marcus Douthit, the Lakers' second-round draft pick in June, has joined Belgium club team RBC Verviers-Pepinster and will play overseas this season, his agent said Wednesday.

The Lakers are expected to tender the 6-foot-11 forward/center out of Providence a qualifying offer by the Sept. 5 deadline to retain the 24-year-old's rights.

With 15 players already on the roster and the Lakers still awaiting a decision from Karl Malone, Douthit likely wouldn't have made the team out of training camp. Douthit could be needed in the 2005-06 season, however.

Douthit was charged earlier this month in connection with Rhode Island embezzlement scheme but was referred to an adult diversion program that will leave him with no criminal record after the state attorney general determined Douthit's role in the case was minimal.

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2343564,00.html


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Hmmm, that's interesting. Well hopefully he'll improve his game over there in case we need him next year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why Douthit Why????? 
Why An Embezzlement Scheme?????


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Does anybody know how much he is getting paid?


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Why An Embezzlement Scheme?????


He didn't think he was going to get drafted :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess he is seeking asylum in Belguim. LOL. :laugh:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I guess he is seeking asylum in Belguim. LOL. :laugh:



I was thinking the same thing as well, i hope he works on his skills over there, then when he comes back MARCUS WILL DOMINATE ALL!!!!

MARCUS DOUHICKIE> Wilt Chamberlain


----------

